# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  ZeaPlus S2, smartwatch, Zeaplus Tech, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Zeaplus Tech

----------


## Airicist

Article "ZeaPlus S2 Is A Circular Cross-Platform Smartwatch"

by Kristijan Lucic
May 14, 2015

----------

